# JFrame bei buttonklick schließen



## b0unc3 (3. Jun 2007)

hi leudz

wollt mal fragen, wie ich ein JFrame mit klick auf einem JButton schließen kann.. oder wenigstens nen wink in die richtige richtung.. hab grad mal gar keine ahnung wonach ich da suchzen müsste


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2007)

frame.dispose();
Wenn du das ganze Programm beenden willst System.exit(0);


----------



## b0unc3 (5. Jun 2007)

danke =)

wie ich es ganz beende wusst ich ja, aber ich will ja nur ein weiteres frame schließen und nich das ganze programm


----------

